# W.W.I French field RR



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Came across this site on a British G scale site. 
http://www.ecpad.fr/les-petits-trai...e-guerre-2


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, I realy enjoyed that.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating to watch. Thank you. 
Steve


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Love those Fairlies


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

If you are interested in war trains, I picked up a dvd at a model railroading convention called "War Trains: Exciting Railroad Action"

It covers the civil war, WWI, WWII, Korean War, and Vietnam War.

Very cool, some footage of trench engines, the massive railway guns, and all sorts of things.

Was well worth the money.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By vsmith on 30 Sep 2011 09:20 AM 
Love those Fairlies 

Hi Vic, 


They are the final development of the Fairlie locomotives, built mainly by Decauville and called 'Pechot-Bourdon' locos


Here is a link to a drawing for you, http://cenac-france.com/en/index.php?mod=prd6 scroll down and the drawing will show with a Baldwin for comparison.





and another off the Ffestiniog Railway site 


'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairlie_locomotive#Single_Fairlie_or_Mason_Bogie. 


The other narrow gauge railway in Porthmadog has a Baldwin (as the above drawing),that they are rebuilding.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked the little suspended railway with guys pushing little wagons, around the 9 to 10 minute mark. The artillery on the 60cm track caught my eye too (wround 10-11 minutes in). 
Dave


----------

